# Achat ipad mini



## Romeria (15 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir

Perdu au fin fond de la France, je n'ai pas trop d'infos ni le "nez" pour sentir ce genre de chose, aussi je fais appel au votre. Je suppose qu'il y en a des fins. 
Voilà, ma question est un peu bête : est-ce le bon moment pour acheter un ipad mini ou vaut-il mieux attendre encore un peu, de nouveaux modèles seraient sur le point de sortir (écran rétina, ou autres choses plus mieux :love ? Je ne suis pas pressé, je peux attendre la rentrée s'il le faut... :sleep:
Merci


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juin 2013)

Au plus que tu attends longtemps, au plus que les nouveaux modèles vont être moins mauvais que les ceusses d'avant.

:rateau:


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Juin 2013)

Un Ipad 58 est prévu pour 2068 ou 2069, il fera 6 grammes, se pilotera par les yeux, et préparera des pizzas, l'écran sera mégarétinaplus. Moi je te conseille d'attendre celui-là, il sera top.


----------



## Romeria (20 Juin 2013)

Bon, ben alors, je vais attendre. 

Bravo pour vos réponses !  Quelle imagination !  Même si je sais que ma question était un appel à ce genre de réponses, vous n'avez pas pu résister. Et je vois que, comme moi, vous n'en savez rien.

Ce n'est pas grave, j'ai pris l'ipad retina.


----------

